# diy jerky shooter - you're seriously gonna poop your pants with how easy this is



## b2redneck (Mar 24, 2009)

I kept eyeballing a new fancy jerky shooter, but couldnt justify the $50+ pricetag for a nice one.

Got in to a bind this morning had all my ground deer seasoned and ready to go on the smoker but I forgot to borrow my buddy's jerky shooter. So...I had 5lbs of meat sitting... waiting for me to un-fubar the situation.

Here's what i came up with after doing a lap around the house trying to macguyver something.

*Heavy duty freezer zip lock bag. *

Pack meat in (dont zip closed). Cut one corner for the desired width of your sticks/logs. Twist up the open end to pack meat down to the open corner and squeeze.

Thats it. Uber-cool, simple, and cheap. Worked out awesome. It takes a couple squeezes to figure out the technique. 

Kinda hard to describe, but its a 'two stage' squeeze. Push from the twisted end to pack meat down near the open corner, then apply pressure just behind the opening. Put pressure too far back, and it's gonna be tough and you run the risk of busting the bag.

Best part....zero cleanup, just throw it away. No washing. No scrubbing. Nada.

Picture frosting a cake with squeezable meat. 

If this has already been done dont beat me over the head with angry replies or pm's; not trying to steal anyone's idea/thunder.

just another example of how necessity prompts you to get creative


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

Good idea. I always have the hams cut into jerky strips and make it on the dehydrator, but I have a hand held jerky shooter that I've done ground too. Would be curious how you do it on the smoker?


----------



## b2redneck (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. I do it both ways on the smoker. I built an offset smoker last year, there should be some pics posted on AT somewhere if you do a search for my username it might come up.

I do it pretty much the same way you do. I'll slice roasts up in to thin strips and marinate overnight in the fridge. Then just lay them flat on the smoker grate and let it go for 1 - 2 hours at about 225 ish. If you use a curing agent such as tenderquick, you should get simliar results to the dehydrator (slightly translucent meat if held up to light and will tear similar to jerky when bent over) Careful not to get the smoker too hot, or you'll burn the marinade and sour the batch. Arguably it's not a 'true' jerky, but it looks the same, tastes the same and turns out fantastic. I refrigerate the meat when i'm done. Between the wife, kid, myself and random people the batches havent lasted more than 2 - 3 days so i dont know how long the shelf life would be.

Ground stuff is done the same way on the smoker, just shoot it out directly on the grates and let it go. depending on the thickness 1 - 2 hours is usually good


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

go to the kitchen section of Target or whatever or a good kitchen supply store. 

Cake decorating tips come in a wide range of shaps.. can get a flat shaped tip and the little plastic piece that holds it on. might cost you 2 or 3 bucks.. 

use a gallon ziplock bag cut corner off and use the plastic piece and tip. 

I did this till I actually got a jerky gun as a gift from a friend. 

I love making jerky.. make tons of deer jerky each yr, made some bear jerky last yr but wasn't that good.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Got my shooter at wal-mart in the kitchen stuff for $25.


----------

